# Cuba takes delivery of newest, most cutting edge technology in ambulances



## longknife (May 6, 2018)

The picture speaks for itself. Horses because they lack the fuel to power motorized vehicles.

From Photo of the Day – Cuba's vaunted socialist healthcare takes delivery of newest, most cutting edge technology in ambulances | Babalú Blog


----------



## depotoo (May 6, 2018)

The photo above (via Antenna305.com) was taken in Placetas, Cuba as healthcare officials showed off the new ambulances the town received from the Castro dictatorship. Due to the inherent widespread shortages in socialist economies, the communist Castro regime has had to resort to horse-drawn carriages as ambulances due to the lack of fuel.
...........

Yeah, it’s more like lack of cash for fuel.  They fell for green energy and spent all their money there

Lack of cash clouds Cuba's green energy outlook


----------



## Pilot1 (May 6, 2018)

But, they have good cigars, No?  Oh, that's right they all went to Honduras, Nicaragua, Dominican Republic, etc.


----------



## JGalt (May 6, 2018)

It gest worse. Wait 'til they get to the hospital..


----------



## longknife (May 7, 2018)

JGalt said:


> It gest worse. Wait 'til they get to the hospital..



So sad.


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2018)

Cuba ranks two ranks behind the US:
Ranking Health Care Systems by Country


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (May 8, 2018)

longknife said:


> The picture speaks for itself. Horses because they lack the fuel to power motorized vehicles.



Think the embargo may have had something to do with that?


----------



## Bleipriester (May 8, 2018)

Hmm, as of 2018, the US is behind ... Mexico and Turkey.

Health Care Index by Country 2018


----------



## longknife (May 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The picture speaks for itself. Horses because they lack the fuel to power motorized vehicles.
> ...



*If you paid attention to the news you would know why! Cuba gets it fuel from Venezuela whose entire petroleum industry has gone into the tank because of socialist policies. *


----------



## BlackFlag (May 8, 2018)

longknife said:


> The picture speaks for itself. Horses because they lack the fuel to power motorized vehicles.
> 
> From Photo of the Day – Cuba's vaunted socialist healthcare takes delivery of newest, most cutting edge technology in ambulances | Babalú Blog


Here's to 60 more years of failed policy and Communism maintaining its grip on Cuba 

Remember, under the policy that Trump supports, Fidel Castro died old, wealthy, and beloved by his people.


----------



## Dan Stubbs (May 8, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > The picture speaks for itself. Horses because they lack the fuel to power motorized vehicles.
> ...


*Its called thinning the herd.*


----------

